# French Bulldog mite be the ......



## texpitbull2 (Aug 13, 2007)

next big thing with R&B singers watch this vid , its a cool song . the lil french bulldog is very good lookin in it to .

http://www.kovideo.net/music/video/The-Dream---Shawty-Is-A-Ten-(Remix)/1816.html


----------



## drsven (Mar 21, 2007)

I know of two APBT's owners that also own French Bulldogs. First my vet, he ownes 2 APBT's and 2 French Bulldogs. Second, a good friend of mine owns 1 APBT and 2 French Bulldogs. They look a little funny but they're damn smart and bully in everyway. The only negative thing about the little fockers is that a well bred pup will run you about $2K.


----------



## texpitbull2 (Aug 13, 2007)

i have been seeing them every were on mag covers , in vids , and on the street .


----------



## OldFortKennels (Mar 10, 2006)

Ive always wanted a French Bulldog for the house but they are $$$$$


----------



## drsven (Mar 21, 2007)

These dogs have a pretty interesting history. Back in the 1800's they were often owned by French prostitutes.


----------



## maggiesmommie (Jul 17, 2007)

someone is selling french and english bulldogs, there cute puppys and they always make me think of the petco or petsmart commercial. lol


----------



## GnarlyBlue (Aug 18, 2007)

I LOVE those frenchies! All stout and muscular with their bat ears, my wife wants one real bad


----------



## drsven (Mar 21, 2007)

My friends Frenchie:


----------



## Louis Meron (Aug 3, 2020)

GnarlyBlue said:


> I LOVE those frenchies! All stout and muscular with their bat ears, my wife wants one real bad


Frenchies are perfect bullies


----------

